# Which head unit is everyone using for competition?



## BMW528i (Feb 16, 2016)

I am currently in the market for a double din head unit for a car I'm bringing out of retirement for competition. I used to compete with it back in the day and the system is mostly staying the same as it was then but I need a new head unit with the latest and greatest features. Time alignment, Nav, etc... I've been looking at the Sony XAV-712HD. Seems like a really nice unit but I know it's not NAV compatible but I still like it a lot. My question is, what are all you guys that compete using and why?


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

how many channels of time alinement do you need? what processing do you have downstream of the headunit? I really like the pioneer 5800 non nex unit for what it is. if I were going double din I'd be considering that or the alpine with the optical out.


----------



## BMW528i (Feb 16, 2016)

Lycancatt said:


> how many channels of time alinement do you need? what processing do you have downstream of the headunit? I really like the pioneer 5800 non nex unit for what it is. if I were going double din I'd be considering that or the alpine with the optical out.




I need at least 5 channels and downstream is a pair of old school Audio Control EQT's feeding signals to a Phoenix Gold AX-406a then going to 3 PPI Pro Mos Amps. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BMW528i (Feb 16, 2016)

Ttt 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mcm308 (Nov 24, 2010)

I'm in the same boat as you. I got a Pioneer AVH-4200NEX as the main gig... dont know what Im getting into with it..lol And then downstream to a 4 channel amp running the front stage only with passive crossovers for now until I get everything running right. Rainbow Soundline components. Need to keep it somewhat in budget.

My last hardcore setup was back around 2006. An Eclipse CD8053 into an Audio control Matrix. Mmats LM4065 powering Diamond Audio Hex 600 comps. That setup knocked hard as hell.

All these new double dins are all new to me so just rolling with it. I'll be following.


----------



## mcm308 (Nov 24, 2010)

And I decided on a non navigation unit because I can link my phone via Bluetooth and the android stuff so no need to pay the extra.

And just a note, I'm not competing. Just want some good sound in the truck I just bought. 

I don't know what amp or amps I will run yet but those will definitely be old school.


----------



## BMW528i (Feb 16, 2016)

Anyone got any suggestions? I need some advice please! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BMW528i (Feb 16, 2016)

Bump 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sqnut (Dec 24, 2009)

If you're aiming to compete and to do well, no DD HU is going to give you the level of dsp you need. I'd just get a DD that gives you the other functions you may need like, navigation, blue tooth, sat radio etc along with a pair of full range pre outs or a digital out. Then just replace the EQT downstream with a proper processor like the Helix, Mosconi, 360.3, and call it a day.


----------



## Aslmx (Jan 10, 2017)

I have the pioneer avh 4800 and I wouldn't think it had enough "fine" tuning for a competition unit and God forbid you blow the freakin pico fuse which I think I'm dealing with now. Whirrrr whirrrr whirrrrr goes the alternator.


----------



## Jheitt142 (Dec 7, 2011)

The pioneers are great for most. 13 band Eq, built in Ta and crossovers. It would be nice if had double the +/- on the Eq but it's fine for most people who just want something nice to listen to. 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aslmx (Jan 10, 2017)

street.terror said:


> The pioneers are great for most. 13 band Eq, built in Ta and crossovers. It would be nice if had double the +/- on the Eq but it's fine for most people who just want something nice to listen to.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


 very true


----------



## dsw1204 (Mar 23, 2015)

BMW528i said:


> I am currently in the market for a double din head unit for a car I'm bringing out of retirement for competition. I used to compete with it back in the day and the system is mostly staying the same as it was then but I need a new head unit with the latest and greatest features. Time alignment, Nav, etc... I've been looking at the Sony XAV-712HD. Seems like a really nice unit but I know it's not NAV compatible but I still like it a lot. My question is, what are all you guys that compete using and why?


If you are going to compete, then I agree with sqnut. Get a high end, old school, single-din SQ head unit like the Sony CDX-C90, or Clarion DRZ-9255, or a Denon DCT-1 and then add a DSP (Helix or Mosconi, etc.). You can occasionally find these on Ebay and Craigslist. I don't compete (at least not now), but I may in the future. So, I picked up a NOS Eclipse CD8051 and will either get a Helix DSP.2 or Mosconi 6to8 V8 for the processing. The Eclipse is very basic, very simple, and very easy to use. The display is easy to read, even in the daylight. There are no extra features on this unit, including an amplifier. Oh, it does have an AUX input. But, it was considered a competition grade head unit...16 years ago! It, also, sounds FANTASTIC...even without the DSP that I have not yet acquired.


----------



## Hammer1 (Jan 30, 2011)

I enter the Comps and do very well in my class and do not use a HU. I use a IPad and a Mosconi 6to8V8. I don't think I will ever use a HU again as the IPad can do it all for me.


----------



## kaflam (Jun 8, 2013)

So, Pioneer would be the general choice for a DD when looking for SQ??

I mean... except for 8 ch TA and 31 band-eq, are you going to get a better sound from p99rs than a 4200-Nex ?? 

Or the DAC would "sound better" on p99rs?

This is a common question for those looking for SQ.

Like, what is better: an OEM HU or a p99rs if you are using a Helix Pro DSP??


----------



## ARCuhTEK (Dec 22, 2008)

I have the Pioneer AVH-4200NEX along with the Helix DSP Pro Mk2 .....I have never entered a comp, and no not plan on doing so, but I can say right now it sounds incredible with no tuning yet....yet. See signature for my system diagram.

Oh and yes...if you hot swap RCAs you will get engine whine. I learned my lesson with my AVIC-D3... No whine whatsoever with the 4200.


----------



## DPGstereo (Jan 16, 2013)

_*Alpine X009-U*_, their universal Restyle, has digital output...into an _Mosconi Aerospace_ or _Helix_.
Depending on budget. Good looking head unit.


----------



## Jeffdachefz (Sep 14, 2016)

BMW528i said:


> Anyone got any suggestions? I need some advice please!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


doesn't matter what head unit you run, Main aspect is running a DSP for all the actual competition tuning. Without a DSP you are automatically waaaaay self handicapped compared to the competition.

Eliminate the OEM head unit completely unless you have a DSP that DE-EQs the stock head unit's eq curve and fixes the agressive pre-built in high pass filter of the stock head unit. Overall SQ will be a lot better with a nice aftermarket head unit with a 24 bit dac or higher.


----------



## mechatron (Sep 26, 2013)

I'm using a Pioneer AVIC-F70DAB head unit into an Arc Audio PS8 processor


----------

